# Ellie's Foaling Thread (maybe?)



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Good for you for taking her in and caring for her! She loos like a sweet girl! I don't have much input, as I just went through my first foaling a couple weeks ago and don't feel I really have enough experience to give you advice. I just wanted to say good luck and I hope you have a happy and safe foaling!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Someone gave me this link when I first posted about my mare in foal and it was very helpful, lots of good info with pictures here:

Foaling


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks so very much for the link, as I said, I am reading everything I can! We are trying so hard to do right by her and her foal, because obviously nobody else ever did. She is just the most loving girl you have ever met. When we brush her she stands so still, its like she just can't get enough of the gentle, loving touch. I have no idea how anyone could have even considered putting her on the slaughter truck.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations and good job for taking in this mare!
I wish you a safe and healthy foaling! Looking forward to what she has.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations and good for you for saving this sweet girl!!! From the sounds of it...her diet is what I would be focussing on right now...just making sure she is getting enough for her and baby its so hard when you have not been told a breeding date...I went through it on a smaller scale with my mare...we had a 3 month window...and she went at almost the end of that window!!! keep us all posted and pics...lots of pics!!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

*Update on Ellie and baby x*

Well, we are still waiting patiently for this foal to happen. Mama's belly is growing huge, and she has gained weight in all the right places. She is no longer bony, no more ribs showing, and her coat is shiny. You can see huge veins all over her belly, and her udder seems to be filling. The change in this horse is so dramatic, after just 6 weeks or so. Anyone with any thoughtful advice, please throw it my way. The one thing we are perplexed about is she seems to be changing color. She looks dappled right now, and we don't know if that is from shedding out her winter coat and finally getting good nutrition or what. So, thoughts on that as well. We thought she was a chestnut, but now we are not sure. Doesn't matter, we love her no matter what color she is! Still have no idea how close she is to foaling. Its nerve wracking, to say the least.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She looks good Ch!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

She look GREAT! Good job!
Dapples are a sign of good internal health!
Keep up all the great work!
Still looking forward to seeing what she produces for you


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok so managed to get ahold of the other person who helped us rescue her from the horse hoarder and he believes she has another month (from what he knows about the hoarder's farm, etc.). Ugh the suspense is killing me! But that makes me feel a little better, because that means we have longer to give her better care before baby is born. Of course he could be wrong. We gave her a bath yesterday, and found a huge tick inside the fold of her udder all swollen with blood and after about 20 tries managed to get it out of there. She lifted her leg up in warning but didn't actually kick us. Yay! She is also still rocking the dapples, and has some strange coloring showing on her legs. Sort of turning darker, with criss cross lines of the chestnut coming through. Anyone want to share how I can tell if we have fescue? Anyone have a good link or something that would explain? I have found loads of informative sites online but nothing with super good photos. Should I just take her completely off it, and put her in the smaller pen with just hay, etc? We are facing enough challenges, with her being starved most of her pregnancy, and most likely not wormed or vaccinated til we got hold of her, so I don't need to add that into the mix.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is really pretty! You've done a really good job getting weight back on her. Hopefully the stud was ok conformation and temperment-wise and you'll get a nice foal out of this. Unfortunately, I'm not much help with the fescue. Do you know if it's common in your area?


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Wowo what a beautiful Lady she is.. can't wait for baby..
here are pictures of fescue...I don't know much about it


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

The other person who helped us rescue her told us yesterday that the horse hoarder that had her only keeps American Saddlebreds, so the stallion who covered her would be a Saddlebred like her. I was told, and who knows if it is true or not, that this hoarder person had some of the top Saddlebreds at the American Royal at one point in time, though I don't know when that would have been. Or if it is even true. I didn't bother to find out and didn't pay much attention to what he was saying about that when we bought her, because all I cared about was getting her somewhere safe where she would be loved and fed and happy. We are trying to get her papers from the hoarder person if we can, just so we know lineage, etc. We aren't ever going to sell or anything, its just for our own interest. She is gaining well, which pleases us! I don't know if fescue is a concern around here, I just know everyone who meets her says to me "I hope she isn't on fescue". None of those people have actually tried to point out whether or not I had it, though? So I thought I should figure it out pretty quick.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Those pics are VERY helpful! Thanks so much, I have seen stuff like that in my yard, but not over in the pasture.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok so I contacted the county extension agent and he is coming out to take a look at the pasture and give me his opinion on the fescue issue. It is a free service for county tax payers. This waiting is driving me crazy, I swear. Ellie is completely relaxed and chillin' out every day, and I'm checking her bag, watching her shape, etc, for tiny signs that she is near thinking it could be any day, and she just gets bigger and bigger. I was wondering if anyone has thoughts on whether the foal will be smaller than usual (judging by her belly, how that would be possible I do not know), since she was so starved before we got her? I figured baby would take from mom, and mom would be the one to starve, but does anyone know what we might face, simply because she was neglected for so long? Do we stand a chance at having a normal, healthy foal? She is NOT a maiden, I have been told she is a good mother, and has had at least one colt. I have heard it has been an awful year for offspring, of many, many different sorts of farm animals.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

And this is what she looked like the day we got her, roughly two months ago. I hope her foal makes it!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I dont really have any advice but I want to say she is beautiful! That's awesome that you took her in and are caring for her. Can't wait to see pictures of the baby!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Ellie and the baby will probably both be fine. I rescued a mare about 3 and a half years ago and she looked a lot worse than Ellie when I brought her home. I fed her for about a month and a half, she was a smaller mare, so it didn't take too much to get her back up to par, then sent her to the trainer, only for him to call me 3 days later to tell me to come get her, she couldn't be broke because she was going to foal in the next 2 months!! I brought her home and fed her a healthy diet, wormed her, vaccinated her, and by the time the baby arrived both were healthy and she had her and raised her without a problem. So, even though there are cases where bad things happen, those things can also happen in totally healthy mares as well... Chances are Ellie and baby will be just fine! Happy foaling!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

From what I've read, - I'm no expert, so this is just me speculating based on what I've read - the developing fetus's nutritional needs are not that great until about the last three months of pregnancy. I think you should be ok. Did you talk to your vet about this? He/she would probably be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

She looks so much better now. I love her color and dapples. Good luck with a healthy foal!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yes, we have been working closely with the vet to get her healthy. We wormed her, vaccinated her, and have been feeding her according to his advice. That is one consolation, the longer she goes, that means we have longer to help that foal grow healthy and strong inside her. The vet has said the same, that the foal needs the most nutrition, grows the most during the last three months, so chances are she and baby should be fine. He, too, said he has seen mares that were in worse condition foal with no problems, and ones that were well cared for lose their foal for one reason or other. I am just trying to prepare as best as I can in the time we have beforehand! And of course I am excited...and worried all at once!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She's a pretty girl,and looking so much better! Can't wait to see baby..
Sorry if this was answered already and I missed it,but do you know anything about the daddy?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, that is one gorgeous horse! The hoarder probably has very good bloodlines and horses, but got screwy louey in the head. I can't wait to see this foal!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I love her dapples too. She's a very lucky girl. Is she broke to ride?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Kudo's to you for doing such a wonderful job with this mare!! She looks so much better in the short time you've had her.You are researching all you need to know about caring for a broodmare & upcoming foaling, getting the appropriate help from vet & about her nutrition.She is a lucky girl!! Be looking forward to seeing the baby. Are you able to get any udder pics to share?? Find those pics help the most:wink:


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you guys! From what we have heard she is from a very good bloodline of American Saddlebreds. I was told the stallion is one of the hoarder's top stallions, but there is no way to verify if it is true, without some sort of DNA test I guess. He is supposed to turn over her papers to us, and info about the upcoming foal, but again, I don't know if he will follow through and do it or not. Once I get them, if I get them, I will get you guys know what we find out. Honestly I know absolutely nothing about the bloodlines of American Saddlebreds or any other horses!!

As far as udder pics, I posted one a while ago, I will post another from about two weeks ago. I watch that closest of all, and I think she gets tired of me bending over to check. It seems her teats are filling up a bit more, but I don't see the bag filling or any wax. I will get another pic of her udder in a bit when I walk up to the barn!!

I don't think she is lucky, I think we are! She is just the sweetest horse, so affectionate and willing to please. I can't wait for us to be able to ride her! I have seen pics of her with the hoarder riding her, right before we got her, so I know she has been ridden, at the very least that once. I was told she has been worked with, but honestly, I figure everything I was told could potentially be a total lie, so we are just going to start at square one and see what she knows.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Updated photos of her udder taken just a bit ago. Plus a pic of her from the front view. Mr. Cluckles the rooster wanted to be in the pic too.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

I am NO expert at this but I think I see some wax on her teats! I have been tryin to get pics of her bag so I can share with you all but its all rainy and gloomy outside and all the shots don't turn out. Plus, she keeps turning towards me, as you can see, because she thinks the camera is some sort of treat. There is definitely something on them though.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Yay hopefully the baby comes soon! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

So, since we have had a week of heavy rain...and at least one more day of it, what happens if she foals in pasture, in a downpour? I am hoping this won't happen of course. The rain is due to stop by Saturday I think. Yes, we have a dry place for her to foal in the barn but will she use it? She has what looked like the beginnings of wax, but it hasn't changed and was tiny to begin with so maybe I was imagine/hoping/etc, and with the gloomy weather its hard to see much under there. This endless waiting is killing me! I HATE NOT HAVING A DUE DATE. Not that, from what I hear, a due date would even be much help, since they can go beyond, etc.

My poor hair is going to go grey and I will be pulling it out before this is all over!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

*Still Waiting...*

Well she is big as a house and was dripping milk a couple of days ago. Had a little wax building up, or at least we thought she did. Now, there doesn't seem to be anything on there at all.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

She's absolutely beautiful. Well done for rescuing her! Fingers crossed she foals safely


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If she foals outside and it rains the foal will probably be all right. If it is cold and wet you need to be concerned.
I had a foal born april 15 after midnight and after making sure he was ok and the mare was fine a flash of lightning and boom it started raining. I had to walk the 1/4 mile back to the house in the rain. The foal, the mare, and I survived.
Good luck with that mare. Shalom


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

*...and still waiting...*

Storms are forecast again for tonight. I am not worried about regular rain so much as the bad squall lines, hail, etc that they are calling for. I don't mind going out in it whatsoever, since I usually end up outside during thunderstorms for one reason or another, usually checking on the animals. I keep telling myself horses live this way in the wild and do just fine. At this point, we all just want her to have it already so I can quit worrying that she and the foal will make it through. She seems to have a teeny bit of something on her teats today, I will go out and get photos if she will let me. Usually she sticks her nose in the camera because she is such a diva... ok ok not really, its because she thinks I have a treat!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The storm that hit after Lady foaled was very heavy and included hail. Unless the hail was as large as a golf ball I would not worry. Shalom


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

*...and still waiting....*

For some reason this just seems endless. And somehow I have now convinced myself that it will not end in a live foal!! UGH. I go back and forth...it'll be tonight, then I think nope, she isn't ready, and always worry what I will find when I go out in the morning. Ellie has taken to hanging out on the driveway beneath the bedroom window at night. I just hope when the time comes she knocks on the garage door with a hoof to wake me up! And somehow it seems as if her belly shrank, or something.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I know this isn't much consolation, but just remember, the longer she goes, the more time she has to get as many nutrients as possible for this baby. I love this mare, she is so gorgeous and you have done a wonderful job with her. The foal probably just shifted position which could be why her belly looks different. Keep your chin up. She's gotta pop one of these days.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

She is so pretty. I can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I know it does not help with your anxiousness much, but I am in the same boat and the waiting seems endless. I have just arrived at the point where the baby will be born when it is ready, and more than likely when I am occupied elsewhere, lol. I am trying to keep positive thoughts since I have no idea when she was bred, just that she was due at the end of May, so now she is "possibly" 2 weeks over due. But since I don't have dates, as long as my mare is not in distress and I can feel the baby move, I am trying not to worry.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Also, that's really cute that she hangs out outside your window. You can definitely tell who she trusts and wants to be close to. Or maybe it's just cooler or more sheltered there, but I like to think it's the first option. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Every morning I am waking up to the sounds of hooves clacking and scraping on the concrete below the window. That side is sunny, no shade at all in the morning, so it can't be because its cooler. I do hope it is because she trusts us and knows we love her. We just fenced off the entire property, and they can go wherever they like on it. We figured they would stay down by the trees where the grass is thick and there is shade. Nope, they hang out either by the front porch or on the driveway close to the house. I keep thinking she is waxing up a bit, but then it is gone by morning. With no dates, just an estimate of "some time in summer" I am resigned to not knowing when. Just wish I was a more patient person!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Pregnant mares force those of us who lack patience to acquire that virtue. She will foal when she foals. I doubt she knows when the blessed event will happen but as others have stated the longer it takes the more condition she gains. Shalom


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Technically it's not summer yet, but it is so hard being patient! Hope your foaling goes smoothly. Is she getting soft/jiggly at the tailhead area yet?


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes she has a total jello butt! And the guy who helped us rescue her from the hoarder said it would be another month, about a month ago. She is big as a house, and waddling all over the place. We are going to try to feel movement today if she doesn't kick us for touching her belly. Her udder is filling up, I noticed!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

*And still growing...*

Big as a house, but sweet as can be. She seems like she is about to pop. We chuckle at her pregnant lady waddle, but she sure can move when it comes dinner time. I can't imagine how she could get any bigger! We have started discussing names for the foal, which is lots of fun.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

*and yet still waiting....*

She is starting to sort of separate herself from the herd, standing quietly alone in the shade while the others eat. Her udder is filling up and her belly is getting even bigger, if that is even possible. She has started laying down a lot, loves to lounge in the pile of hay that has fallen around the bottom of the big round bale. I will try to get some better pics of her udder, this was just a quick one this morning. On the hot days she has been taking a dip in the pond, splashing around to cool off and loves to have me spray her down with the hose. She even turns so I can spray her butt, and clenches her butt muscles when the cold water hits it, which cracks us all up. She seems really uncomfortable, so I am glad it cooled off some here. I am not a patient person, the waiting is driving me crazy.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

There's progress happening!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I did not read through all the posts but have skimmed through. She's looking good! She's lucky you found her and took her in. Can't wait to see a baby!!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

I was hoping for a 4th of July baby so I could name it Revolution, but alas, no deal! She has become verrrry loving, rubbing her head on me whenever she can. She also wants her butt scratched all the time, and if there is no post or tree available, will turn towards me so I can give it a good scratching for her. Trying not to read too many awful horror stories about what can go wrong when the time comes! Pics are from last night.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

She's such a gorgeous horse! Love her face. Glad to know that she's in a safe place, and you were willing to take on the responsibility of a horse who needed groceries and care, and was probably pregnant. Definitely can't wait to see baby pics when she pops. Best of luck! She's looking so good, and has come such a long way since you got her.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

*Baby has arrived!!!*

So today, Ellie was pacing, circling around and around the yard, under the deck, all over the place. I kept saying, that foal is gonna come tonight...and lo and behold, she went and laid down in the middle of their hay bale (that they had conveniently spread out in a nice big fluffy pile)...and out popped baby! The whole thing took less than ten minutes start to finish, it was just the most amazing thing I have ever seen! Baby and mom are doing well. It got dark pretty fast but we are pretty sure we have a little filly! She has already stood up and walked all over the place, eaten from mama, and had a nice poop. She is very curious already, and we were able to introduce ourselves to baby as mama watched closely. I think we took about a gazillion pics and video of the whole thing! More pics to come tomorrow. I am so so grateful just at this moment. Mama and baby got through the whole danged process with no problems, no scary moments. My heart goes out to anyone who has lost a mare and/or foal this year.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Awwwwwww ..... precious!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! great to see both mom and baby did well! looking forwards to seeing more photos!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations 🎉. I know you have been awaiting this day. Glad to see mom and baby are going fine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats on a gorgeous baby! Hope to see more when she's dry!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

*Baby has arrived!*

Introducing Aine, our new filly! I will post some pics for everyone (hope its not too many)! So far mama and baby are healthy and doing great! Aine is hopping, trotting, and learning how to kick. She already loves to nuzzle us, and is not shy at all. Anyone want to tell me what her poop should look like at 1 day old? Just want to cover my bases here. Ellie has been keeping her in or near our unfinished smaller barn that we partially covered on one end with a tarp, rather than in the barn, maybe because it is closer to the house. She lets us close, lets Idaho our paint horse close, but keeps our two younger horses a bit further away from the foal. I can't exclaim enough over this new baby! I feel so privileged to be part of such an amazing thing!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats on your pretty little filly.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay! Glad to see everything went without a hitch. I know you were a little worried, given the condition ellie reached you in. Aine is beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all your advice and good wishes!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's adorable, congrats!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Love all the pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Love the new pictures! congrats again on the health mom and baby


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww,what a gorgeous little girl! Congrats!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Little Aine is already tearing around the pasture in circles around mom as she eats. She seems like she already got taller. She loves to scamper all around the herd, and lay in the sun napping.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

From what I can see in the pictures that is going to be a very nice horse.
She did get taller her legs straightened out. LOL
good luck with her. Shalom


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Ha, good point! We have been working with her, touching her all over, etc, and she is very used to us being around, no fear at all. We have a little halter for her, does anyone have thoughts on when to start putting it on her? This is our first foal...so we are like first time parents of a new baby. Another thing, the flies are awful this year, anybody know of a good fly deterrent that we can use on her? Nothing seems to last??


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

You can start putting the halter on her now to get her used to it. DO NOT Leave it on her unattended.
Remember her attention span and patience are not going to be very long so keep any training session short about 15 minutes. Shalom


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

We do keep sessions with her short, about 10-15 minutes at a time. We also watch both her and mom for signs that they have had enough and back off when they show its time. We let her be a horse first and foremost. We don't bother her when she is asleep or eating, either. We are here all day long, so they are never really unattended, but I would not ever leave a halter on her for long, and certainly never unattended. We are doing our best to start her out right, partly from NOT doing what we saw others do wrong. She already lets us handle her, will cuddle with us, and is not afraid of us touching her or being around her. She has learned how to kick those back legs up, and we aren't encouraging that either. As cute as it is, I value my teeth.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

*Updated photos of Aine!*

Six week old Aine is growing like a weed! Right now she looks like a hobo, losing her foal hair around her muzzle and eyes. She is ornery, very ornery! Everyone who sees her tells us she is TALL, very tall. I know this might be common knowledge around here but people tell us there is a bone in a horse's leg that is the same from birth, and you can measure it and figure out how tall your foal will be as an adult. Anyone heard of that? And if so, please explain? Its the first thing everyone says, My, how tall that foal is! She especially loves to run circles around mama and then lay in the sunshine in the long grass taking a nap while the rest of the herd grazes.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

They're probably referring to the string test. Measure from the center of her knee down to the top of her coronet. The number of inches of the measurement translates to how tall she should be when full-grown. So, a measurement of 15.2" means she will be 15.2hh when full-grown.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks! I will measure and see what it is. Her mom is 16.2 and we do not know about the sire so I am just a little curious!


----------

